# Emmy's pups...



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

...finally made their big entrance today! Emmy free whelped her litter of 6 this morning. There were no complications, and everyone is healthy and happy. Although, there is a very tiny runt. She is nursing and is very active, so I'm hoping she has no problems. If she makes it, we're gonna keep her instead of homing her. This litter consists of 5 girls and only 1 boy. We have quite the variety....

Maria, Mickie, Melina, Layla, Hunter, and Maryse


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh look how beautiful they are!!! That little one on the end has me a bit worried. Healthy puppies usually lie on their bellies and sick ones roll to their sides. I hope she makes it. It is a gorgeous litter. Congratulations.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

She is the runt, we're really doubting she makes it. But, we're hoping. I'm always checkin' in to make sure she is nursing. I'm praying she can get her strength up and make it.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww wow very gorjuss babys hope the little one thrives awwww so cute and wow thats a big litter well done emmy xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Radar_Love said:


> She is the runt, we're really doubting she makes it. But, we're hoping. I'm always checkin' in to make sure she is nursing. I'm praying she can get her strength up and make it.


I hope so too!!  I can't wait to watch these cuties grow up. Take lots of pictures!!! Oh, I can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Awww beautiful! I'm praying for the little one, she doesn't look good . Make sure you keep her really warm and you are making sure she is nursing so that's really all you can do, you want to make sure she's not getting dehydrated if you give her extra heat so supplement if you want.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

who's the father ? nice colors!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

The father is a stud at WeeKids Chihuahuas in Ohio...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Just perfect Rosa!!!  Cant wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he's cute looks like your other chis'! 

so where did they get their color form the mom?


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

He's father to my Isaac and Rowdy also...lol. I LOVE his pups! I think this litter gets it's color from Emmy. Louie usually throws alot of fawn, but seems to throw more color variations with her.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations Rosa.. wow, 6 pups, a big litter. So happy to hear Emmy had no problem delivering them. They are adorable babies and I will be saying a prayer for the tiny one. Deb


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aw so cute I love the dad and the babies.I will say a prayer for the little one.I hope she makes it because she is really cute.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank so much. I appreciate the prayers and good thoughts for teeny little Maryse.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Radar_Love said:


> Thank so much. I appreciate the prayers and good thoughts for teeny little Maryse.


You are welcome she is really cute I hope she makes it.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh how beautiful!!!! I am in loveeeeee  Congrats to you and you certainly have my prayers for your lil runt. I look forward to more pics and to watch them grow  They are stunning


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Very, very precious! :love4: I'm rooting for the the sweet little one...Maryse is it? I hope she makes it.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

well done mammy, hope your little one pulls thru


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww well done Emmy, fingers crossed for the wee runt Maryse hope she makes it!


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Healthy puppies usually lie on their bellies and sick ones roll to their sides.


I didn't know that...Interesting! Wonder if something like that applies to rabbits too.. and also wonder why that is, period. Google time!

I hope the little one makes it. And they are sooo beautiful. The dad's so handsome too. Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww there adorable - hoping the little one will pull through !!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely pictures. I love Chi babies. Keep your hopes up she might survive. When they get a bit older a happy puppy lays on its back  just incase you didnt no lol


----------



## lindam (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous babies!!
well done mum.
I will pray for that sweet baby girl too.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Everyone is doin' very well, including Maryse. She and the others are at the milk bar as we speak!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

sooo cute! i want Maria her color is awesome!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, congrats on the pups! I'll be keeping the itty bitty sweetie in my thoughts - I'm glad so far she is well! I'll be excited to see them grow & develop...how exciting!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Radar_Love said:


> He's father to my Isaac and Rowdy also...lol. I LOVE his pups! I think this litter gets it's color from Emmy. Louie usually throws alot of fawn, but seems to throw more color variations with her.


lol yea i thought they looked alike! i hope the little one makes it , your pack your is growing i remember when you had JUST ONE lol 

any updated pics?


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

very cute bunch--can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have the black/white one.Getting broody !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good to hear the little one is holding on, they are lovely!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, for cute. I like the coloring of the little one, I hope she makes it. I've never heard about sick puppies laying on their sides. Interesting.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those pups are adorable.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

such a beautiful litter!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The puppies are so adorable! I bet the black and white one was hard on momma though...what with its rather ample posterior. Of course, it could just be the lighting, and white always looks bigger on camera. lol

I hope the little one makes it. I noticed her image from the picture and just though she looked somehow weaker than the rest. Keep us posted on her progress. Is there a specific date that would keep her safe? You know, a timeframe or time marker that would designate that she was out of the danger zone?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Well done Emmy !! Beautiful litter. How are they getting on ?


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

What precious babies.... keeping our fingers and paws crossed for the lil' one!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Any updates on the babies? Maybe some new pics?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww, so adorable Is the little one doing okay?? I hope so!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Me too...just checking in on this nursery !!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw on another post that the little one passed away .


----------

